

Show HN: A Minecraft Forge Mod for Writing Mods in Clojure - setupminimal
https://github.com/setupminimal/Cljsh

======
setupminimal
This is a new project of mine that I'm hoping will allow people more freedom
in writing Minecraft mods. I would love any feedback you wonderful people feel
like giving.

